# Game and Pandora - same time with projector using optical audio cable?



## HoosierMizuno

I know this question has been brought up before but hoping to get a better step by step solution. I'm pretty new when it comes to this stuff. 

How can I hook PS4 and cable box up to receiver, with the receiver HDMI out to a projector, so that I can choose to watch Cable or play PS4 but have a different audio source such as Pandora through the surround system. 

Here is the reason I ask this forum. I've been told to simply hook cable and ps4 to HDMI splitter and then run optical audio cable from each to the receiver. I think I read, and not sure it its true, that if the ps4 uses optical audio to receiver it won't play 5.1 surround. Is this true? 

i'd really like to be able to have a football game on while having music play through surround, so it may not be complete waste if ps4 can't handle 5.1 with optical, but hoping someone here can verify. 

Thanks


----------

